# من فضلكم ساعدوني



## ايهابووو (14 مايو 2012)

الاخوة الاساتذة الافاضل اعضاء القسم لو سمحتم هل من طريقة للحصول على مادة لب الخشب من نشارة الخشب مثلا او من اي مصدر اخر يكون سهل لانني بحثت كثيرا عن هذه المادة ولم اجدها 

ارجو التفصيل والسهولة بارك الله بكم


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (14 مايو 2012)

الموضوع مطروح اخى الفاضل فى المنتدى فى دراسة لتصنيع الورق من قش الارز


----------



## ايهابووو (16 مايو 2012)

شكرا عبد القادر ولكن ليس المقصود الورق المقصود مادة لب الخشب بحد ذاتها وهي تدخل في صنع الورق بعدين نحن في سوريا ليس لدينا قش الارز لكنه موجود في مصر فقط


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (16 مايو 2012)

هى الفكرة يا اخى ان تحصل على اللب من المواد السليلوزيه مثل القش او النشارة هى نفس الخطوات ونفس المواد المستخدمه والدراسة ليست لانتاج الورق لكن لانتاج اللب المستخدم لانتاج الورق حاول تقرأها


----------

